# My new layout being set up 1/43rd



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Her is my new track. It is Artin 1/43rd scale.

I got my track laid down. 

Now I have to put my borders down. I decided to try using the adhesive backed neoprene fro McMaster Carr, but this time I am clear coating the surface and the adhesive side. Coating the adhesive side seems to leave enough tack to stick the stuff to the table securely, yet I can still remove it without leaving the adhesive on the table.

I have not tried it yet I am exercizing good judgement and stopping now. I will begin laying down the borders and powering her up tomorrow.

Here she is (12' X 5'):


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

That's a great looking layout......nice long straights....yet some decent curves to slow you down. Any plans to landscape it???


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> That's a great looking layout......nice long straights....yet some decent curves to slow you down. Any plans to landscape it???


Not anytime soon. I find that I like to change things up once in a while so I will not landscape unless I decide on a layout I think I want for a long time.

I have been toying with the idea of a landscaped layout for a long time now. If I get enough tips here I just may do something.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I have been toying with the idea of a landscaped layout for a long time now. If I get enough tips here I just may do something.



Hey man, what do you need tips or help with as far as landscaping? I've done some model railroad landscaping before and thoroughly enjoyed it....and that's one of the main reasons I'm going to build a "Scenic Hills 33" layout....because it will look great landscaped.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey man, what do you need tips or help with as far as landscaping? I've done some model railroad landscaping before and thoroughly enjoyed it....and that's one of the main reasons I'm going to build a "Scenic Hills 33" layout....because it will look great landscaped.


How do you do the hills? I know nothing about these things.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> How do you do the hills? I know nothing about these things.



Hills are the easiest to do....there are a couple of ways to do them.....

#1 take some foam sheets and cut them roughly the shape of the hill that you want to build and stack the sheets together......you can glue the foam together......then cover with plaster of paris.......

OR

#2 mound up some newspaper......then cover with chicken wire and nail down the edges of the wire....then cover with plaster of paris.......

You basic hills and ground structures will be created using plaster of paris.....then paint the plaster the desired color....then you'd cover it with the desired landscaping material you want.....like grass,ballast,etc. Hobby Lobby or modeling shops will have the landscaping materials neccasary to do whatever you can dream up :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hills are the easiest to do....there are a couple of ways to do them.....
> 
> #1 take some foam sheets and cut them roughly the shape of the hill that you want to build and stack the sheets together......you can glue the foam together......then cover with plaster of paris.......


 i AM gonna do this soon... i've been putting it off, but my layout is CRYING for some landscaping...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I was in AC Moore this afternoon(a giant craft store chain here in SE NY) and besides a lot of fat old ladies in print dresses,they had a pretty decent landscaping kit for 12 bucks.

Couldn't do a whole layout,but it looked pretty good,and could get one going in a direction at least.

Also,I was thinking about doing the foam method,like Tex mentioned.Found green foam in all shapes and sizes in the flower arranging section,as well as this stuff called "reindeer moss" of all thngs.I bought a bag to experiment with,and it made some really great looking brush on the corners of my track.I am definetly going to get some more and try my hand at making some trees.

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good micyou03. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

My track is up and running. Here is a picture of it all wired and with the borders down.










Here are some of my favorite cars.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GREAT! Everything is coming together nicely for the track :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Sweet!!! Those F1s look great. I really like your layout too. Good combination of horsepower and technical. Did you do it by trial & error or did you use Tracker 2000?



I am a designer. I did it using the AutoCAD drafting/design software.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Where's ther rest of the muscle cars?  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

You layout looks brilliant!
Fast but challenging. One question--I am curious about the last three cars in the back. Could you please post some close-up pics of these? I'm referring to the silver one (looks like a Pantera), the red and white one and the one behind it (or next to it).
An excellent set-up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Great work (especially self-designed)!


Cheers..


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

boss9,

Thanks for the compliments.

Here are the pics:









Artin Maserati (repainted) & Ferrari









Carrera Go Peugeots & Porsches


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

And the others:









Artin Mitsubishi Evo









Artin Mitsubishi Evo


----------

